# 50 gallon bowfront Demasoni



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Could I put a breeding group of Demasoni in a 50 Gallon bowfront?

There will be no other species of cichlids in it.

Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What's the dimensions on that tank, not including the bow?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have yet to purchase it from a buddy, but I think it is 13 wide 40 long and 21 high. all in inches.

Thanks


----------



## situation (Dec 9, 2010)

I have mine in a 55 bowfront and have had n problems and are doing great since they are dwarf mbuna aswell im not an expert but cant see it being a problem as long as you deal with the aggression issues


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok guys thanks for the input.

I will try to have it stocked and running in two weeks. I will post updates.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd start with 20 of them.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

ok


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I finally got my 20 gallon long and 50 gallon bow front tanks tonight. I will have them setup and starting a fishless cycle tomorrow!

I am hoping to do a Demasoni breeding setup in the 50 gallon bow front. And the 20 long will be a grower/fry tank.

Also I will be running a AC110 on it and was wondering what bio media you guys like best?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you are going to have 20 demasoni in that tank I would suggest a bit more filtration than a single AC110. A second filter also adds redundancy. If one filter jams, for example, you don't lose all your filtration. 
The biomedia I like the best is the Eheim Ehfisubstrat pro. It's little round balls of sintered glass. Other good medias are Seachem matrix and biohome ultra mini. (I've never used the biohome).

Now that you have the bowfront tank, can you confirm the length and width of it just to make sure it's really 40" long?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes it is 40". What filter would you suggest? I will hopefully be getting some pool filter sand for the tanks this week.

Can wait to get some Dems!!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the tanks running right now. And will hopefully get sand in them in the next couple of days.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you get the fish as little 1-1.5" buggers then you have some time before adding another filter, IMO. But redundancy is great, as Pablo said.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> Yes it is 40". What filter would you suggest?


I'd add an AC70 personally. Mbuna don't mind a little flow.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Demasoni1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is 40". What filter would you suggest?
> ...


I will look for one.

And I can get them at $5 a piece at my LFS. Is this a good deal?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Demasoni1 said:
> ...


You can get an AC70 for $5? Or are you talking about the fish?

$5 seems like a semi reasonable price for 1 to 2". I wouldn't pay any more than that. 
$100 is a lot to pay for 20 baby mbuna IMO but it isn't extravagant.

Private breeders may sell the fish for less. I've gotten yellow labs for $1 and yellowtail acei for $2.
Check local for sale boards (fish clubs, forums, kijiji, etc) before you commit to buying from the LFS.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As far as LFS pricing - $5 per Demasoni is a good price. I've seen them as high as 14.99 each (for 1"-1.5"!) near me.
As Pablo mentions, private breeders are usually the most affordable option.

Side note, if you're planning on breeding these, it's worth looking at their barring patterns. I've seen a few tanks at various stores here with lots of uneven barring patterns. Not that there is anything "wrong" with these fish, just that many people find the barring pattern of these fish very aesthetically pleasing and will actively search for lines with regular, even barring.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

quote]

You can get an AC70 for $5? Or are you talking about the fish?

$5 seems like a semi reasonable price for 1 to 2". I wouldn't pay any more than that. 
$100 is a lot to pay for 20 baby mbuna IMO but it isn't extravagant.

Private breeders may sell the fish for less. I've gotten yellow labs for $1 and yellowtail acei for $2.
Check local for sale boards (fish clubs, forums, kijiji, etc) before you commit to buying from the LFS.[/quote]

LOL. No I cant get an AC 70 for $5.... if I could I would buy 500 of them    

I have be searching craigslist and local clubs..........

Thanks for the tips. Oh and just a side thought, how many tanks do you have?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Kanorin said:


> As far as LFS pricing - $5 per Demasoni is a good price. I've seen them as high as 14.99 each (for 1"-1.5"!) near me.
> As Pablo mentions, private breeders are usually the most affordable option.
> 
> Side note, if you're planning on breeding these, it's worth looking at their barring patterns. I've seen a few tanks at various stores here with lots of uneven barring patterns. Not that there is anything "wrong" with these fish, just that many people find the barring pattern of these fish very aesthetically pleasing and will actively search for lines with regular, even barring.


Yes I am planning on breeding these, I have looked into the barring/ pattern stuff and will be sure to get nice even barred fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think $5 is way fair for dems. The only decent LFS by me(freshwater) sells juvies at $12 and adults were $35! Local club is generally $5 and up for 1-2" fish. I thought I struck gold when I bought 30 @ $75, so there are breeders out there looking to move fish @ quantity discounts. Most stores probably are not used to people buying 20 of the same fish. Online vendors are anywhere from 8-10 a pop, but give you a discount at a certain quantity(some will).

If the fish are 2" or so, look for holding mothers. I've seen a tank full of juvies where there were at least 10 fish holding. That's half the battle right there.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> Thanks for the tips. Oh and just a side thought, how many tanks do you have?


2


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Iggy, I will be sure to look for some holding mothers. My LFs just got a freshwater shipment in and they usually get the Dems in that time as well, so I will be picking up as many as they have (not over 20) and putting them in my 160 that only has 6 fish in it.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Until my tank cycles.

I wanted to say thanks for all the good advice!!!!!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Update with pics?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry havent updated in a long time! The project is going very well I hav e12 in the tank right now and they are doing great.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------

